# RDTA’s?



## Paul33 (27/10/18)

looking for ideas for an Rdta. 

Single or dual coil, I’m not fussy but I’m tired and lazy and don’t feel like googling so I’m looking for recommendations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (27/10/18)

I run a Peerless, flavour is off the charts

but it's not squonk compatible though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/10/18)

vicTor said:


> I run a Peerless, flavour is off the charts
> 
> but it's not squonk compatible though


That’s ok though. I like the idea of an Rdta for during the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> That’s ok though. I like the idea of an Rdta for during the day!


Gasmods Nixon rdta, 22 mm 2 ml. Great flavour and squonk compatible, running on my Pico squeeze. Heard good things about the IJOY rdta i5’s as well. I like the Peerless, good flavour setups, had the RDA, but I need them for squonking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (27/10/18)

I've been eyeing the Vapefly MTL squonk RDTA for a while. Although I don't really do MTL.

@Andre is very happy with it as well as other reviewers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (28/10/18)

Odis ogenny v2. Squonkable RDTA. It's very decent except I don't use it too often because I have so many great RDA's and 3 RDTA's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (28/10/18)

The Wotofo Faris use as RDTA or RDA and both ways with standard or BF pin, great flavour, and quiet as a mouse!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Gasmods Nixon rdta, 22 mm 2 ml. Great flavour and squonk compatible, running on my Pico squeeze. Heard good things about the IJOY rdta i5’s as well. I like the Peerless, good flavour setups, had the RDA, but I need them for squonking.


I had the ijoy 5 but that thing was ENORMOUS. The 5s looks much smaller  

That peerless being a flavour setupsounds really good though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

Adephi said:


> I've been eyeing the Vapefly MTL squonk RDTA for a while. Although I don't really do MTL.
> 
> @Andre is very happy with it as well as other reviewers.


I don’t do MTL at all @Adephi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

Christos said:


> Odis ogenny v2. Squonkable RDTA. It's very decent except I don't use it too often because I have so many great RDA's and 3 RDTA's.


Looks nice this one. Nice price tag as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

Anyone tried the serpent Rdta?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (28/10/18)

i have the VV Pyry V2 RDTA with squonk pin installed. Not my daily driver but on the Topfill (10ml) it adds 2ml in the tank, good flavor, dual coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Anyone tried the serpent Rdta?



Yebo , for lazy wicking it's great... 2ml capacity is a bit of a bummer though but much easier to refill than other rdtas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> lazy wicking



You had me at lazy wicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Yebo , for lazy wicking it's great... 2ml capacity is a bit of a bummer though but much easier to refill than other rdtas


I can live with 2ml, still better than dripping all the time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I can live with 2ml, still better than dripping all the time


I’m a real lazy vaper, in any case 2ml won’t last untill I’m out of the driveway, so made a plan to up the capacity a bit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I can live with 2ml, still better than dripping all the time



what happened to squonking ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I can live with 2ml, still better than dripping all the time



Cough sqounk cough cough

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Looks nice this one. Nice price tag as well?


Not too pricey. Think it's like 130 USD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

vicTor said:


> what happened to squonking ?


Never really got into squonking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Never really got into squonking



ok. forgot to mention, the Peerless deck is a bit of a *****

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

vicTor said:


> ok. forgot to mention, the Peerless deck is a bit of a *****


In what way?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> In what way?



look, for an experienced builder such as yourself it should be no problem, I battled a bit initially but got used to it, I also prefer to run it in single coil mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

vicTor said:


> look, for an experienced builder such as yourself it should be no problem, I battled a bit initially but got used to it, I also prefer to run it in single coil mode
> 
> View attachment 149841


Have you got a pic of the deck?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (28/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> Have you got a pic of the deck?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/10/18)

sorry, best pics that i have on me

there's also the Wasp RDTA which you can look into

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/18)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 149842
> 
> View attachment 149843
> 
> View attachment 149844



Nice coils @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (28/10/18)

vicTor said:


> sorry, best pics that i have on me
> 
> there's also the Wasp RDTA which you can look into


I have the Wasp and I love it. I don't have much experience with other RDTAs but I love the Wasp. Incredibly easy to coil and wick. The wick has a bit of a trick to it to make refilling easier but it is simple enough.

I currently run it with a 3 core 32ga with 40ga wrapped alien Smiley coil @ 1ohm. Awesome at 30watt.


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/18)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 149842
> 
> View attachment 149843
> 
> View attachment 149844


Does look nice and easy to wick though!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

